# education



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im looking for reading on how to remove an engine from a 66-67 GTO, and possibly rebuilding for a greenhorn. Never done before, carpenter by trade
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> Im looking for reading on how to remove an engine from a 66-67 GTO, and possibly rebuilding for a greenhorn. Never done before, carpenter by trade
> Thanks



Here you go:









FAQ - General: GTO and Pontiac Reference Sources


Surprised this has not been brought up - a suggested reading list for us Pontiac enthusiasts. Let's list any books, journals, factory literature, CD's, or other printed materials tht may be of value. And, it does not have to necessarily be Pontiac specific if it can be applied to out hobby...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

THIS:

*How to Rebuild Pontiac V-8's by Rocky Rotella.* Nice basic book in my mind. Step by step disassembly and rebuild showing you the entire process. Lot of insider info and a ton of photos. How to Rebuild Pontiac V-8s (Workbench): Rotella, Rocky: 9781613250358: Amazon.com: Books

Thanks Jim...


----------



## Marv King (Aug 17, 2020)

Hopefully, this video will give you some insights.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

one word of advise. take pictures of everything before you disconnect anything. This will save a lot of head scratching when you go to put it back together.


----------

